# Instinctive Shooting



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Just thought I'd let you know Bobm that I bought a used copy of the book _Instinctive Shooting_ based off your recommendation on a post here. Just starting to read it though. I'm thinking maybe a recurve would be the way to go. I'm new to bow hunting but am looking forward into getting serious with it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Nooooooo!!!! :lol: Ok Bob, but he'll convert, just a matter of time. :lol: 
Congrats seabass, whichever bow style you choose, it's all good. 
:beer:


----------

